# Iphone 3GS in boot loop



## techpet (Mar 14, 2011)

Iphone 3GS was connected to Itunes 10.6.3.25 and was syncing. Computer is Windows 7 Home Prem 64 bit. Iphone has not been updated to latest anything, wife doesn't like change (until it doesn't work anymore  Last I saw it was backing up purchased apps. When I came back to the computer, Iphone was showing the little apple for about 30 seconds at a time then blank screen and back to apple icon and no longer recognized by computer. I used iExplorer to see the backup and I see most things but cannot find voice memos. Anywhere I might find them? Or is there any other way I can mount Iphone when it is stuck in boot loop? I am mostly familiar with Android adb and root access methods not so much Iphone's. Is there anything here that I can do similarly? any suggestions appreciated. I talked to software support at apple for an hour and all they suggested was to take to AT&T; but I dislike them even more than Apple support.


----------



## Apple911ca (Oct 26, 2012)

You could try doing what is called a DFU Restore, it erases everything off the device (at this point already a reality) and installs factory software and firmware. 

1. Connect your device to your computer and launch iTunes 
2. Hold both the Home and Sleep Button together until device powers off 
3. Continue to hold both buttons for about 8 seconds, then release just the sleep (top) button and continue holding the home button. 

iTunes should detect a device in recovery mode and offer to restore the device, click restore, sit back, wait, and cross your fingers.


----------

